# Spider ID



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

We've been finding these in the house throughout the past few months, and more frequently now that is the spring has come early. I've seen one black widow outside our place which had jet black coloration and a red hourglass on its abdomen. Spiders, like the one below, make me think black widow at first glance, but upon closer inspection they have variable light- to medium-cream markings on the ventral and / or dorsal abdomen. I have only seen two that were close to a mature black widow in size; most we've seen are a little less than half the size of a black widow. I've searched google for look-a-likes and info about small black spiders, but nothing looks promising. Any guesses? James? Thanks in advance!




















Mike


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

It looks like a Widow without the hourglass.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Black Widows have been making themselves very comfy in my house this year. Some are jet black and obvious. Others share the same body shapes but are not black. Dark but not black. Like yours. I'm looking forward to what you find out.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Steatoda spp. False widows I believe are the common names.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey Mike. It looks like a common orb-weaver to me. I used to see some similar to this frequently in exterior rodent bait stations. They superficially look like a black widow, but the varied coloration and lack of a hour glass symbol (not all black widow hour glasses are red, some are near white) give it away. I'm not a spider expert, so I'll run it by my coworker that's very good with spiders and see what he says.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Jeremy! So not a Widow but still a biter. Good to know.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

JeremyHuff said:


> Steatoda spp. False widows I believe are the common names.


It looks a bit too dark for Steatoda spp. to me. They typically have a more cream colored look, at least in my experience. I could be wrong though. I'll confirm with my coworker tomorrow.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

xm41907 said:


> It looks a bit too dark for Steatoda spp. to me. They typically have a more cream colored look, at least in my experience. I could be wrong though. I'll confirm with my coworker tomorrow.


If you google image Steatoda, you will see they come in a variety of colors and patterns. There are solid black ones.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

JeremyHuff said:


> If you google image Steatoda, you will see they come in a variety of colors and patterns. There are solid black ones.


You're probably right. I was thinking there were a few other Theridiidae spp. that were similar looking, but after some searching I was mistaken. I'll have my coworker take a look at the photos. He'll probably know the species off hand.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys, at least now we don't feel like the spiders are as much of a concern. Still planning to have the pest control spray again soon. 

I came across Steatoda capensis in my searching, but prematurely discounted it (it's from Africa) and never bothered to look at others of the genus. I was too hung up on the possibility that these were some variant. 

Please let me know if your coworker comes up with an ID, James.


Mike


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

There are really only three spiders to worry about in the US. The Brown Recluse, the Black Widow, and the Hobo Spider (Only if you happen to live in Washington State area). For the most part, these spiders are harmless and rarely bite unless provoked and can't escape. I personally have seen situations where brown recluse spiders are in high populations, living among people, and not one person has been bitten. Most suspected spider bites are actually caused by something else. MRSA is far more often the cause of necrotic wounds than spiders are, yet doctors will immediately jump on spiders as the cause. Not to say you can't be bitten, but it's less likely of an occurrence than most people realize. The typical range of these spiders varies and is not rock hard. For instance, Brown Recluses, which are not considered to reside in Maryland, were recently found in some military housing in abundance. Nobody had been bitten, but to be on the safe side, we removed as many as possible, and currently my coworker is rearing them in his office.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

xm41907 said:


> ...I used to see some similar to this frequently in exterior rodent bait stations...


Lol, those things would always freak me out when I opened up rat bait stations. I don't know why that particular spider loves that particular habitat.

Also, I've been an RN for several years, and have seen many "spider bite" patients in the ER. Usually just some sort of Staph infection (MRSA or otherwise).


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Confirmed, most definitely a Steatoda spp., but he was unable to identify it to species from the pictures. Mike, the take away, they're not to dangerous. Frankly, unless you're seeing a ton of them, I'd just leave them alone and let them suppress the rouge fruit flies that all froggers have.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like S. borealis or possibly S. grossa. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## asid61 (Mar 18, 2012)

Wait, you found that in your VIV!?
I have mild arachnophobia, and reaching in my tank to move a plant is starting too look pretty dangerous...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The false widows are common around here in southern New Jersey however I usually find at least one or two of these beauties as well every year. 
The reddish pattern on the back is a local population varient left over from when they were spiderlings.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Ed said:


> The false widows are common around here in southern New Jersey however I usually find at least one or two of these beauties as well every year.
> The reddish pattern on the back is a local population varient left over from when they were spiderlings.


Ed,
I'd like to get several live specimens of the NJ population. I have a friend, Maydianne Andrade, at University of Toronto doing lots of interesting work on widows. I spoke to her a couple weeks ago and told her I'd try to get some for her. Her website is:
Andrade Lab


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Jeremy,

I'll keep my eyes open for them for you. I tend to find somewhere between one to four a summer (and virtually all in the exact same location). I'll collect them and we can work out how to get them to you or to your friend. 

Ed


----------

